# My Cutting Journal



## MrTozzy (Nov 6, 2013)

Hello all,

Finally taking the effort to cut. Been tricky lately, I work nights and it takes it's tole on me but now there will be no excuses 

Started lifting weights when I was 14. I built some squat stands when I was 16 by setting wood in big tubs of cement. When I was 17 I upgraded my room gym with a scaffold power rack, more weights and a bench. I started my squatting and more squatting with some deadlifts involved then when I got my bench I started bench pressing.

Current weight is 111kg and figured out my maintenance calories are 3200. I am active during my days off but sedentary at work. I try and get up every now and again to walk around reception. I will be working out 3 times a week with cardio after weightlifting for 30-45 mins. I will also do 30-45 mins of cardio on my off days in the week.

My meal plan:

Meal 1:

100g oats, 5 eggs and a 50g protein shake

Meal 2:

6oz chicken breast, 200g green beans

Meal 3:

6oz chicken breast, 200g green beans

Meal 4:

50g protein shake with 500ml milk

Meal 5:

5 eggs, 25g protein shake

Total calories: 2500 approx

Protein: 295g

Carbs: 122g

Fat: 92g

Meals might change when I am at work, for instance, I do cardio a few hours before I finish work, so my last meal will be the chicken, green beans and protein shake.

The pics:



My goal is to make it down to 100kg and then I will set a new goal, I would love to see definition and abs. I will post progress pics every 4 weeks. Any body fat estimations would be great. Once at a respectable stage, I'll start a cycle to add more size. Have made a promise to the wife that I wont start until I look good 

I'd really appreciate all the support I can get from like minded people here. Forums are a great place where we can be held accountable. Stay tuned for amazing progress, well I hope at least! :thumb:


----------



## MrTozzy (Nov 6, 2013)

*Week 1, Day 1 (yesterday)*

Hit the gym today with back, shoulders and biceps. I do 1 set to failure for each exercise then hit the treadmill for some incline cardio. May do another set to failure or another exercise if I feel a body part is lagging.

Yates row:

First time doing these, really liked how they target the lats with proper form.

40kg x 10, 60kg x 8, 80kg x 5, 90kg x 8

BB Press:

Bar x 10, 40kg x 8, 60kg x 5, 80kg x 5, 70kg x 6

DB Curls:

10kg x 6, 15kg x 5, 25kg x 8

Cardio:

40 mins slight incline @ 3mph.

Whole session felt good. Cardio felt good and time flew by as I was emailing some friends. Diet has been pretty much spot on today. Have nibbled a bit of the wifes sandwich, nicked a grape off her and ate about 5 hazelnuts  Managing to curb my sweet tooth my drinking fruit tea.


----------



## MrTozzy (Nov 6, 2013)

*Week 1, Day 2*

Cardio:

Had a nice brisk early morning walk for 30 mins.


----------



## MrTozzy (Nov 6, 2013)

*Week 1, Day 3*

Bench press:

Bar x 20, 60kg x 10, 80kg x 5, 100kg x 3, 120kg x 1, 140kg x 3, 110kg x 8

Pulley tricep pushdown:

30kg x 10, 50kg x 5, 65kg x 3, 85kg x 15 w/3 neg reps

Leg extensions:

40kg x 10, 95kg x 20

Cardio:

25 mins, 7 incline @ 3mph

Quite happy with today's session. Hit a personal best with bench pressing. Onwards and upwards.


----------



## MrTozzy (Nov 6, 2013)

*Week 1, Day 4*

Cardio:

Nice brisk evening walk, 30 mins.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

In mate


----------



## MrTozzy (Nov 6, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> In mate


Cheers mate, really appreciate your support!


----------



## MrTozzy (Nov 6, 2013)

*Week 1, Day 5*

I work nights, so I had my cheat meal at work early this morning. If I have it on the weekend when I'm off I'll be tempted to cheat all day. I had 2 small aero mint yogurts and 4 medium choc chip muffins with some milk. It was Yums.

Back, shoulders and biceps:

Yates rows

Bar x 10, 50kg x 8, 70kg x 3, 90kg x 3, 100kg x 8

Seated db shoulder press

5kg x 20, 15kg x 10, 20kg x 5, 30kg x 3, 37.5kg x 10

1 arm curl on machine

8kg x 10, 16kg x 5, 23kg x 10

Cardio:

30 mins on a treadmill, 6 incline @ 3.2mph

Felt good today. Could have pushed back a little more. Going to go up to 40kg on shoulder press next time. Biceps felt really worked. Gotta push them because I feel their lacking.

Box


----------



## MrTozzy (Nov 6, 2013)

*Week 1, Day 6*

Managed to have a brisk walk for 30 mins again today. Hard to get a break while working when everyone is buzzing in and out.

Diet is going well so far. I am feeling fuller some days and when I do, I'll cut out one of the egg meals. Defo more easier to cut and diet naturally then trying on DNP. Made my appetite shoot through the roof and I got crazy carb cravings all the time. May try it again later in the cut for a few weeks of low dose, still thinking on it.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I will join along for the ride. I've been cutting since the start of February so I know what you are going through.

If I were to estimate your body fat in the starting pictures I would say 22 to 25%.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

MrTozzy said:


> *Week 1, Day 5*
> 
> I work nights, so I had my cheat meal at work early this morning. *If I have it on the weekend when I'm off I'll be tempted to cheat all day*. I had 2 small aero mint yogurts and 4 medium choc chip muffins with some milk. It was Yums.
> 
> ...


This has been my problem for the last week or two. I start with one cheat meal and it quickly turns into a cheat day then a cheat week end. I need to get a grip on the situation.


----------



## MrTozzy (Nov 6, 2013)

aad123 said:


> This has been my problem for the last week or two. I start with one cheat meal and it quickly turns into a cheat day then a cheat week end. I need to get a grip on the situation.


Best to have your cheat meal with the partner or a supportive friend too. That what they'll tell you when enough is enough  I thought I'd slip in a cheeky small wafer bar this morning but the wife caught me and made me spit it out. Supportive people really help. Best of luck to you mate, it's flipping difficult!


----------



## MrTozzy (Nov 6, 2013)

*Week 2, Day 1 (Yesterday)*

Incline smith machine press:

20kg x 10, 40kg x 8, 60kg x 3, 90kg x 8, 70 x 8

Lying DB ext:

2.5kg x 20, 12.5kg x 22.5kg x 9

Pulley machine leg press:

40kg x 10, 80kg x 5, 100kg x 2, 135kg x 15

And some calf work too 

Cardio:

Incline walking on a treadmill for 30 mins.

Good session today. I felt chest needed a bit more work so after my initial set to failure I decided to lower the weight and do another one, it hit the spot nicely. Started to walk to work today instead of drive, it's a 45 min walk or 5 min drive but wanting to lose weight I decided to walk today. It means I'll have to walk back home tomorrow too. Onwards and upwards though


----------



## MrTozzy (Nov 6, 2013)

*Week 2, Day 2*

Cardio: 5 mins on rower and 15 mins on elliptical.


----------



## MrTozzy (Nov 6, 2013)

*Week 2, Day 3*

Got in cardio by walking to work and back for a total of 90 mins.

*Week 2, Day 4*

Feeling rubbish. Haven't slept well and working lot's of night work overtime. Walked home from work though at a slightly brisk pace. Total of 45 mins.

Haven't hit the gym again this week yet. Feeling worn out for the past 2 days. Been working 6-7 day weeks for the past 2 months with a day or 2 off after and occasionally he tiredness catches up on me. Going to see how the weekend is and hopefully I can fit in a session at the gym. Going to continue cardio because it's not that intense walking to work.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

If I was working those kind of hours I wouldn't be doing anything. I struggle to do 37.5 hours a week, working 6 or 7 days straight - no thank you.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

In mate


----------



## MrTozzy (Nov 6, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> In mate


Thank you


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

You still running 122g carbs dude? How you getting on with it?


----------



## MrTozzy (Nov 6, 2013)

*Week 3, Day 1*

Only had Sunday off this week. Back to work today. Didn't sleep much for my night shift but got a good long rest from Sunday night to Monday. The heat is a killer when trying to sleep in the day, got 2 fans going constant, I'd think I was on DNP if I didn't know it was summer  Took the weekend easy and didn't go gym on Saturday. Felt very ill and had no appetite. Feel better now though and managed to go gym today.

Cant really remember my warm up weights but I do remember my working sets obviously 

Workout:

Seated db press:

40kg x 8, 45kg x 1

Single arm pulley tricep ext:

37.5kg x 14 w/3 slow negatives each arm

Legs:

Was feeling very faint at this point, had a drifting feeling whenever I closed my eyes so I called it a day to be on the safe side. Will hit some squats later this week hopefully.

Cardio: moderate 45 min walk to work.

Felt very good about the pressing today. Trying to get my technique right with getting the dumbbells up to shoulders. Used to swing the weight up, then clean it up and then sit down but finally got the hang of kicking them up with my knee. I think I'll stick with 40kg for a while now, just wanted to see if I could press 45kg  Felt very strong today and I feel good because my shoulders have always lagged behind because I favored squats and deadlifts in the past.

Also changing my diet. Carbs have been giving me very bad heartburn so I'm switching to a high fat, high protein diet. Was listening to a podcast by Phil Learney and he mentioned using tools to lose weight when you need to. I've jumped right in with cardio and a calorie deficit. So for now instead of dropping calories, I'm going to up them and keep them at a maintenance level while looking at ways to increase expenditure. Makes a lot of sense. I'll introduce tools as and when I need them.


----------



## MrTozzy (Nov 6, 2013)

Geo said:


> You still running 122g carbs dude? How you getting on with it?


You posted as I was writing mine 

I'm dropping the carbs in favor of a high fat, high protein diet. Carbs at breakfast and after training gave me terrible heartburn all throughout the day. It's always been the culprit. Going to mess around with different approaches and see what works with me. Thanks for showing an interest.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Good stuff mate.Just finished a cut myself


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

MrTozzy said:


> You posted as I was writing mine
> 
> I'm dropping the carbs in favor of a high fat, high protein diet. Carbs at breakfast and after training gave me terrible heartburn all throughout the day. It's always been the culprit. Going to mess around with different approaches and see what works with me. Thanks for showing an interest.


carbs were far too low imo, i have have people start high on foods, i have a girl who is on way more than you just ow bud


----------



## MrTozzy (Nov 6, 2013)

Geo said:


> carbs were far too low imo, i have have people start high on foods, i have a girl who is on way more than you just ow bud


Thank you for the advice. I am upping the foods but not the carbs for now. Just trying different things to see what works for me.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

MrTozzy said:


> Thank you for the advice. I am upping the foods but not the carbs for now. Just trying different things to see what works for me.


keep carbs high mate, dont be afraid of them, cardio in ED get that metabolism on fire, once its spooled up the carbs will not fill you, this is a good thing.


----------



## MrTozzy (Nov 6, 2013)

Geo said:


> keep carbs high mate, dont be afraid of them, cardio in ED get that metabolism on fire, once its spooled up the carbs will not fill you, this is a good thing.


Why do you say this mate? What's wrong in finding my own approach?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

MrTozzy said:


> Why do you say this mate? What's wrong in finding my own approach?


Most people under eat dude in terms of there body weight, i start clients highish depending on there weight, from here metabolism gets spooled right up, then from there we start chipping away at carbs over a period of time, 122g carbs there is not a lot of chipping away at this, if you understand than say you were on a lot more.

Didn't say there was anything wrong with your approach just giving my Opinion on it, good luck dude


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

In.

Good luck with this, I need to start cutting soon so will follow your progress closely.


----------



## MrTozzy (Nov 6, 2013)

Geo said:


> Most people under eat dude in terms of there body weight, i start clients highish depending on there weight, from here metabolism gets spooled right up, then from there we start chipping away at carbs over a period of time, 122g carbs there is not a lot of chipping away at this, if you understand than say you were on a lot more.
> 
> Didn't say there was anything wrong with your approach just giving my Opinion on it, good luck dude


Just curious by the way, not defensive at all. I will try that approach first before I try a keto style diet and see how I get on with it. Thank you for the advice again.


----------



## MrTozzy (Nov 6, 2013)

Adz The Rat said:


> In.
> 
> Good luck with this, I need to start cutting soon so will follow your progress closely.


Cheers mate


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Geo said:


> Most people under eat dude in terms of there body weight, i start clients highish depending on there weight, from here metabolism gets spooled right up, then from there we start chipping away at carbs over a period of time, 122g carbs there is not a lot of chipping away at this, if you understand than say you were on a lot more.
> 
> Didn't say there was anything wrong with your approach just giving my Opinion on it, good luck dude


I'm not saying that high carb or low carb is the way to go as everyone is different but I was on a low carb diet for 4 months and it worked well. I managed to consistently drop body fat but found that the rate slowed down towards the end. I also found that my workout weights were starting to dip a little and my energy wasn't where I wanted it to be. I have switched my diet and increased the carbs and I'm still dropping fat but my workouts are far better and my lifts are starting to creep up. My energy levels are more stable and I think this is showing in the gym. Also since upping my carbs I haven't had my usual weekend cravings for junk food which is a real bonus.

I say if low carb is working for you then stick with it but there are other options to try if you stall on the current system. A lot of areas in bodybuilding are down to trial and error so I think its important to try various systems to see which suits you the best.


----------



## MrTozzy (Nov 6, 2013)

*Week 3, Days 2-7*

Had a quick workout last Wednesday for chest and biceps at work. Don't know the weight but it was the max for the machine at work. I did incline presses and some curls.

Fridays workout was Standing DB presses. I did 45kg x 1 then 40kg x 6 each arm.

Next was triceps and I did rope pulls downs, 70kg x 15 and then a lighter set to pump the arms out.

I also did another session yesterday, it was some squats as I didn't do legs this week. I did squats, 140kg x 2 x 2 then 100kg x 8.

Upped the carbs this week as advised and I defiantly feel better. I have more energy. I may have jumped into cutting a bit too deep and it would have left me with no more tools to use to further progress. Currently eating 3000 calories a day split up in 300g protein, 300g carbs and 65g fat.

Looking forward to the gym this week. Had a long weekend off, Friday to Tuesday, really needed it with all the overtime I've been doing recently.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I wish I could cut on 3000 calories and 300g of carbs. You don't know how lucky you are.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

looks better dude, all you need to do now is the easy part. just chip away at carbs(but if your losing each week leave as it), work your ass off, train, do cardio, eat meals, simple, and be patient this **** takes anywhere between 8 > ??? weeks.


----------



## MrTozzy (Nov 6, 2013)

*Week 4, Day 1*

Hit the gym yesterday for a quick little session for my Chest and Triceps.

Flat DB press: 50kg x 6

Standing DB tricep ext: 17.5kg x 8

Cardio: 15 min walk on an incline

*Week 4, Day 2*

Cardio: 45 min brisk walk to work. Will be doing another 45 mins on the way home tomorrow.

Diet is going ok today. Feeling hungry a majority of the time now. Carbs are up still and feeling ok so far. Have not weighed myself yet but I'll do that next week.


----------



## MrTozzy (Nov 6, 2013)

*Week 4, Day 3*

Can't believe how time is flying by.

Tried going gym this morning at work but couldn't do much. I am happy that I made it to the proper gym before work.

BB Shoulder Press: 70kg x 7, 60kg x 4

DB Rows: 45kg x 11

DB Preacher Curls: 20kg x 6

Cardio: 45 min walk home and 45 min walk to work.

Hunger is really picking up today, gonna have to grab another meal soon, it's only been 1 1/2 hrs since my last meal


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Your on 3000 calories and still hungry ? That must be some fast metabolism. I've been lucky that I haven't been too bad with hunger but I find that a strong coffee helps calm it down a little.


----------



## MrTozzy (Nov 6, 2013)

aad123 said:


> Your on 3000 calories and still hungry ? That must be some fast metabolism. I've been lucky that I haven't been too bad with hunger but I find that a strong coffee helps calm it down a little.


I've been using hot drinks too, and it does work. I don't drink coffee but I like herbal tea and redbush tea. Settles me down for an hour or so. Going to grab some food now since I'm starving!

Thanks for your support too.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

No problem I know how hard it can be.


----------



## MrTozzy (Nov 6, 2013)

*Week 4, Day 6*

Didn't make it to the gym on friday, was knackered from the night shifts, but I went just now so I am happy. Been hitting cardio by the means of walking to work and back. Won't be walking home today because I've bought another slow cooker for my parents. I know have one at home and one at work 

Workout:

Flat bench rack style press: Max weight x 6

Single arm pulley ext: "5" x 15 each arm.

Again, quick workout at work on the multigym. Bench press felt near enough around 100kg. I set the adjustable arm to chest height and completely rested the weight on every rep. Did a few higher rep sets focusing on contracting the muscle and exhausting it too. Could really feel them in the middle of my chest.

Triceps was the same method. I did a high rep set to fill the muscle up with blood and went all out on my work set. Really was painful getting those final few reps in but I feel good that I am able to bear the pain more.

Diet:

Diet is going well. Getting to the stage where I can plan meals without much thought and know where my calories are at. It's taking a lot of the mental stress away, If you get what I mean. So far I've hit 2600 ish calories, 310g carbs, 260g protein, 60g fat. Going to get another shake in me before bed and that'll boost it up to 2800ish calories. Wife has commented that I'm still loosing weight, so I'm very happy, especially since the diet isn't making me hungry, eating plenty and still loosing...apparently!


----------



## MrTozzy (Nov 6, 2013)

*Week 5, Day 1 & 2*

Finished my shifts yesterday and this is my second day off. Hit the gym for a quick session yesterday and also went just not. Did more volume today rather than my traditional 1 exercise and set to failure.

Yesterday workout:

Seated DB shoulder press: 40kg x 8

Lat pull down: 100kg x 6

1 arm machine curl: 24kg x 6

Today:

Decline bench: 120kg x 5, 100kg x 5

Dips: 3 x 5

Incline flyes: 25kg x 3 x 6

Seated chest press machine: 100kg x can't remember, around 6-8

V handle pulley ext: 85kg x 10

Single arm pushdown: 22.5kg x 8

Really felt good about today's session. For the pay day is been craving some more volume for some reason. Hadn't done decline presses so it took a while to feel it. I don't do flyes either but I liked the way it felt when contracting all the way up, could really feel that one. Got a pump in the triceps too.

Did some cardio yesterday on the way home from work. Not doing any today but will tomorrow. I'll post some pics soon as an update, I don't think there's any improvement but I'll let everyone be the judge.


----------



## MrTozzy (Nov 6, 2013)

*Week 6, Day 1*

Didn't make it to the gym any more times last week. Just been really exhausted lately. I've been getting my sleep but I am still tired, work is really burning me out from both ends. I'm just trying to make it to the gym as and when I can. Saying that, I went today.

Chest and Biceps:

Machine Flyes supersetted with pushups: 64kg x 3 x 8 and 3 x 8

Pulley crossover from shoulder height: 13.5kg x 3 x 8

Face down incline curls: 20kg x 3 x 8

Hammer curls: 17.5kg x 8, then 11 rest paused.

Cardio:

10 mins on treadmill.

Mixing my training up by doing more volume than I have in the past. I like the feeling of more volume, it seems my body is soaking it all up.

Felt good today. Watched a video about working the chest by Ben Pakulski that someone posted on here and I really tried touching the elbows in mt chest exercises. I have never felt my chest get worked more in my entire life.

The bicep exercises didn't feel that good when I was doing them but I certainly feel them now. Tried that lying face down on an incline bench db curl exercise today and I must say it's new and I didn't quite feel it working like other exercises do.

I feel this cutting lark will take longer than I think. Haven't weighed myself but I feel lighter. I really want to get this weight off me so that I can start a proper cycle!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

im subbing on this one pal good luck I have just started a cut myself with calories around 2500 carbs at about 250g and depending on how much I loose I will taper down every couple of weeks I was 15 and a half stone 2 weeks ago and spent a week in hospital and didn't eat or drink for 5 days so lost a stone and tonight I weighed myself and im 14 stone exactly so im assuming I have lost a shed load of water


----------

